# I finally did it.



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok so the fish I got of another member have bent spines. One of them for the past week has been just floating around barley swimming. I have wanted to euthanize it for a few days but I have never done it and don't have the heart. When I woke up yesterday it was sitting on the bottom not swimming barely alive. I waited till George got over here to kill it for me, but he won't. So after freaking out for a bit I grabbed the butcher knife, fished him out, out him on a napkin and chopped his head off. It was very traumatizing but I could not stand to see him suffering anymore. It was just so saddening. So guys I have finally euthanize my fish, it was really hard but I had to. I hope it was the fasted and most humane way, was not the easiest way for me I know that for sure.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

fish on the BBQ now?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It wouldn't have felt a thing.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ha ha ha Sorry iKuik it was just a small threadfin. 
effox that was most important to me that's why I never froze it or flushed it or anything else. I was wanting instant.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, that would be too difficult
I did euthanize fish a couple of times and only used the freezing method. I hope it is fast and as painless as possible.
I hope the rest of the fish are well and you won't need to do that again!


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this  
Never a comfortable thing putting them down. I'm glad to see that you did the right thing though. Too often do animals endure immense pain so that their owners don't have to.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Its tough putting fish down.I personaly hate to do it I have tried freezing ...unsure if thats best or not  Some one said bleach works.. ummm NOT !.
The last few times its been more like wrap gently in a couple of pieces of paper towel and smack real hard with blunt object. Am looking for a big ole meat tenderizer as that would be pretty painless WACK WACK !! 

Umm and congrats btw ...I think ....


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww poor fish at least it wont suffer anymore 

I really dont want to chop of a fishes head off so i just freeze it


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I think it was quick and painless way to do it. I would call it mercy. I'm glad u had the strenth to do it. It can be hard


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I use clove oil. They slowly fall asleep and pass away. The most humane way IMO


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Instant is best. I know people don't like to hear it, but being a vertebrate, nothing is faster and less painful than what you just did. Good on ya!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> I use clove oil. They slowly fall asleep and pass away. The most humane way IMO


would agree but if its not handy she did do it the quickest way possible


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I let them go down one final ride through the pipes! I think it must be a rush before death yes no?


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

hehe yeah i'm a flusher too. euthenization and beheading are kinda different if u ask me... otherwise they would roll out the guilotine at executions instead of the potassium chloride - at least u didn't give him the electric fishy chair!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BossRoss said:


> hehe yeah i'm a flusher too. euthenization and beheading are kinda different if u ask me... otherwise they would roll out the guilotine at executions instead of the potassium chloride - at least u didn't give him the electric fishy chair!!


They're only different because people are squeamish. Beheading a vertebrate with central nervous makes the loss of sensation instantaneous. Suffocation and drowning are the worse ways to die because you know you are dying and you suffer and panic the whole time. That's why flushing down the toilet sounds like fun for the fish, but isn't.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> I use clove oil. They slowly fall asleep and pass away. The most humane way IMO


Agreed.

Although if you have the guts and a steady hand, chopping the head off works quickly and relatively painlessly.

I don't know how freezing affects them enough to recommend it.

TO THOSE THAT FLUSH: You are taking the "easy" way out - easy on you, NOT the fish, it dies slowly in a cold soup of chemicals, chlorine and human feces... Not very nice if you ask me.


----------

